# Equinox's/King Dedede's/my journal of... journal-y-ness!



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

I found a light near my parent's computer. (lights for cats/dogs) I wondered what would happen if bettas saw lights, so I turned on the light, had a little difficulty with it though, I pointed it at King Dedede, what I saw:

*WORD* = action
-WORD- = thought

*King Dedede sees light and starts to follow it*

King Dedede: ooo, shiny...

*I stare at my betta*

King Dedede: NO! what if it's a trap like when that little girl pushed my tank and nearly killed me from water loss?! -I was so low on water, I nearly... uh... no idea what to think here...-

*King Dedede starts flaring*

me: I MADE A DISCOVERY!!! :lol:

*I go to my mom and take away the light*

me: mom!!

my mom: what?

me: I found out that bettas hate lights!

*random and weird celebration time*


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

*yawn*

this is pretty boring, I have no idea WHAT to write here


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

wait......now you have TWO bettas? :shock:


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

registereduser said:


> wait......now you have TWO bettas? :shock:


my thoughts exactly...

I do recall us just recently having to deal with explaing proper water changing techniques not that long ago, and then being told that the parents won't buy food an such...wondering how another betta got thrown in...

I don't know about you, but my two bettas have cost me about $150 so far... maybe more...

Are both Equinox and Dedede in big enough tanks with clean water and such?


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

registereduser said:


> wait......now you have TWO bettas? :shock:


yessy. :3


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Alcemistnv said:


> my thoughts exactly...
> 
> I do recall us just recently having to deal with explaing proper water changing techniques not that long ago, and then being told that the parents won't buy food an such...wondering how another betta got thrown in...
> 
> ...


I can water change on my own, my parents (finally) got proper food and a water conditioner :3

and both bettas seem to be in large enough tanks, also, with the water changes that are hard, my parents will FI-NALL-Y help!


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

What did you do, make them read your original thread? :lol:


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

How big are the tanks? The pics you post make it look like theyrw in food containers.

And my advice is to make sure you find out the easier ways to do it on your own. Try not to rely on your parents too much because it might make it look like you can't handle the fish on your own.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Alcemistnv said:


> How big are the tanks? The pics you post make it look like theyrw in food containers.
> 
> And my advice is to make sure you find out the easier ways to do it on your own. Try not to rely on your parents too much because it might make it look like you can't handle the fish on your own.



I can't measure gallons (UGH.) and I sometimes have to rely on my parents because I hate myself and I'm only 10


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

registereduser said:


> What did you do, make them read your original thread? :lol:


LOL! sadly, that didn't help... this did:

*I go up to my mom*

me: mom?

my mom: yes?

me: can I have a a water conditioner and PROPER food?

my mom: NO.

me: PLEASE?! pleasepleasepleaseplease?!?!?

my mom: NO.

~LATER...~

*I walk up to my mom*


me: PLEASE?! pleasepleasepleaseplease?! PLLLLLLLEEEEEAAAAAAASSEE?!?!?!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Little Leaf said:


> I can't measure gallons (UGH.) and I sometimes have to rely on my parents because I hate myself and I'm only 10


Remember some of us here are ages 15 and below. (Including me) Please don't say "I'm only...". If you can't get proper supplies, please don't get another fish. :/


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> Remember some of us here are ages 15 and below. (Including me) Please don't say "I'm only...". If you can't get proper supplies, please don't get another fish. :/




+1

Not to be rude or anything LL, but I think they just got a fish either because you kept asking for it or just wanted to give you something to do. Your parents are behaving the same way my mom used to. I don't think they're actually going to care much for you fish. That could explain why they don't want to buy anything. And as mentioned other times, they're not cheap xD

Some people would rather buy food for themselves than buy it for a fish.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> Remember some of us here are ages 15 and below. (Including me) Please don't say "I'm only...". If you can't get proper supplies, please don't get another fish. :/


ok... ugh, this is another: "last school year shoved back in my face" moment


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Alcemistnv said:


> +1
> 
> Not to be rude or anything LL, but I think they just got a fish either because you kept asking for it or just wanted to give you something to do. Your parents are behaving the same way my mom used to. I don't think they're actually going to care much for you fish. That could explain why they don't want to buy anything. And as mentioned other times, they're not cheap xD
> 
> Some people would rather buy food for themselves than buy it for a fish.


kay... I think King Dedede hates me, he always flares at me when I come near (or too near?) the tank


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

do I HAVE to be writing replies at 10:49AM?!

I slept at 3:00AM last night!


----------



## BettaBaited (May 22, 2012)

...Perhaps if you went to bed earlier... You did say you're 10, right? lol. I'm 17 & even I go to bed before 3:00...

But I agree with those above- you should be the one taking care of your bettas. I used to have rats, and when I didn't feed them, my parents wouldn't let me eat... no kidding. When they didn't have water, I couldn't have water untill I gave them some. When thier cage was dirty, I had to change it...well... actually I didn't care that much about taking showers when I was 8, so my parents grounded me to my room untill I changed the cage. That really helped me learn responsibility for my pets. I realized that they rely on me, they can't help themselves.

Best of luck with the new betta.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

BettaBaited said:


> ...Perhaps if you went to bed earlier... You did say you're 10, right? lol. I'm 17 & even I go to bed before 3:00...
> 
> But I agree with those above- you should be the one taking care of your bettas. I used to have rats, and when I didn't feed them, my parents wouldn't let me eat... no kidding. When they didn't have water, I couldn't have water untill I gave them some. When thier cage was dirty, I had to change it...well... actually I didn't care that much about taking showers when I was 8, so my parents grounded me to my room untill I changed the cage. That really helped me learn responsibility for my pets. I realized that they rely on me, they can't help themselves.
> 
> Best of luck with the new betta.





Psshhhh I'm 19, in college and may have stayed up past 3 maybe 5 times within the year and that's because of finals xD


But as for what your parents did as a punishment, id do that to my kids as well.
The situation thought is that I think LL's parents don't care for the fish. They provably prefer it as decoration over an actual pet.


----------



## BettaBaited (May 22, 2012)

Agreed.  I was just saying that LL should take responsibility for them, regardless of the parents. 

LL- I know you're 10, but do you get an allowance? or is there an opportunity for you to mow the lawn or do extra chores to earn money? Maybe you could hold a 'garage' sale, & sell some of your old toys/clothes. If your parent's saw you taking initiative, they might be more likely to help you.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

BettaBaited said:


> ...Perhaps if you went to bed earlier... You did say you're 10, right? lol. I'm 17 & even I go to bed before 3:00...
> 
> But I agree with those above- you should be the one taking care of your bettas. I used to have rats, and when I didn't feed them, my parents wouldn't let me eat... no kidding. When they didn't have water, I couldn't have water untill I gave them some. When thier cage was dirty, I had to change it...well... actually I didn't care that much about taking showers when I was 8, so my parents grounded me to my room untill I changed the cage. That really helped me learn responsibility for my pets. I realized that they rely on me, they can't help themselves.
> 
> Best of luck with the new betta.


my little sister always keeps me awake. also, my parents dont care about animals-- they won't even let me donate!! I try my best to support my betta in EVERY WAY I can... and here's a small story:

my betta almost died from lack of water (my sister spilled the water, on PURPOSE!) and I was rushing to find the water conditioner, I asked my mom where the water conditioner, she didn't even hurry up with the things she was doing... but my betta survived, with a few pieces of info in his revenge list, I guess... I think he hates me

*sigh*


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

BettaBaited said:


> Agreed.  I was just saying that LL should take responsibility for them, regardless of the parents.
> 
> LL- I know you're 10, but do you get an allowance? or is there an opportunity for you to mow the lawn or do extra chores to earn money? Maybe you could hold a 'garage' sale, & sell some of your old toys/clothes. If your parent's saw you taking initiative, they might be more likely to help you.


yea, I got 20 something dollars right now, about to receive 12 more dollars soon,
because I am trying very hard to put my sis to sleep at night, she slept at 4:00AM ONCE!! 4:00AM and she's 4 years old, @[email protected] I am trying to save up for a new tank for Equinox!


----------



## BettaBaited (May 22, 2012)

Good for you, taking responsibility for your sister!  && I hope you get the money soon! Actually I think 30$ is enough to buy a 10 gal w/ filter & heater, isn't it? Don't quote me on it, but I believe it's somewhere around there. Then you could just split the 10 gal, & they would both be very happy!


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Alcemistnv said:


> Psshhhh I'm 19, in college and may have stayed up past 3 maybe 5 times within the year and that's because of finals xD
> 
> 
> But as for what your parents did as a punishment, id do that to my kids as well.
> The situation thought is that I think LL's parents don't care for the fish. They provably prefer it as decoration over an actual pet.


EDIT TO PREVIOUS POST: yea, my parents think bettas are just random decoration fish, but I go against that, I'm trying everything I can for my bettas! betta power...


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

(REPLY TO A POST)

yea, but I don't have much space in my room (lol I typed tank instead of room at first) also, my mom is having money troubles and might not be able to give my money, like when my mom wasn't able to give me my 20$ for 4 months :-?


----------



## BettaBaited (May 22, 2012)

Oh. I understand money troubles.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

BettaBaited said:


> Oh. I understand money troubles.


ok, I'm going to log off now because I have been playing for 3 hours

(PS. friend me)


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Please do tell me.where you're getting a 10 gallon for that price o.o
My petsmart will sell a 5 gal for that price with no filter. I think two separate 2 gallons should be good with no filter.

That way there's no worrying about cycling.
Plus 2 gallons are smaller and more maneuverable.

Its great though that you're doing the best for your parents, but keep in mind that as long as you live under their roof and are getting they're money, its going to be hard to get things 100% your way.

I had to beg my mom for months for betta #2 and she's not happy even with me having one betta. But I live semi on my own so its different. 

My advice, try to get two 2 gallons, and don't get ANY mote fish. If you can't afford any more extra supplies for Equinox you might have to sell him. You could end up spending $50 just for the tanks alone. Stress coat, conditioner, salts for injuries, etc. Might cost another $50


----------



## BettaBaited (May 22, 2012)

Alcemistnv- Not for sure about the package lol. But when I set up my 10 gal, I watched the sales. I bought a 10 gal @ the $ per G sale, a heater for 7$, and a filter for just under 15$. Plus I had some coupons because I signed up with the petco pals program, & I got it all for around 25$ Normally @ petco the 10 gals are like 13.00, but I know they have the $/G this week, & I'm sure if you look around you could find some awesome sales.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Alcemistnv said:


> Please do tell me.where you're getting a 10 gallon for that price o.o
> My petsmart will sell a 5 gal for that price with no filter. I think two separate 2 gallons should be good with no filter.
> 
> That way there's no worrying about cycling.
> ...


sure... (another last year shoved back in my face moment, it hurtssss... someehow X_X ;- oh, and I need to get more fish for noruz (goldfish) and...

This is too hard to explain


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Goldfish? Oh, god... What's the tank size?


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Little Leaf said:


> and I need to get more fish for noruz (goldfish) and...
> 
> This is too hard to explain


OK, let me get this straight, you also have a goldfish???/:shock::shock::shock:


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Little Leaf said:


> sure... (another last year shoved back in my face moment, it hurtssss... someehow X_X ;- oh, and I need to get more fish for noruz (goldfish) and...
> 
> This is too hard to explain



it helps if you do explain it so none of us are taking things the wrong way...


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Alcemistnv said:


> it helps if you do explain it so none of us are taking things the wrong way...


I'll try...

I need to get 12 goldfish for noruz, a persian holiday, also known as the persian new year (OMG, WHERE DO I KEEP THEM EVERY YEAR?! @[email protected]) and we have to do this every year, my parents don't keep them in a plastic bag, they keep the fish in a small (I think about half a gallon) tank. when my mom, my sister and I went to buy Equinox, I asked my mom if we have a proper tank like King Dedede's or a divider. She said yes, but when we went home, my parents couldn't find the divider/tank...


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Well ignore the divider part. Unless you have 5 gallon tank or bigger, you don't need it.

And I think PETCO is having their gallon for $ sale soon so you can get some 2 gallons then and maybe something bigger for the goldfish


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Little Leaf said:


> I'll try...
> 
> I need to get 12 goldfish for noruz, a persian holiday, also known as the persian new year (OMG, WHERE DO I KEEP THEM EVERY YEAR?! @[email protected]) and we have to do this every year, my parents don't keep them in a plastic bag, they keep the fish in a small (I think about half a gallon) tank. when my mom, my sister and I went to buy Equinox, I asked my mom if we have a proper tank like King Dedede's or a divider. She said yes, but when we went home, my parents couldn't find the divider/tank...


What do you do with the fish every year when the holiday is over?


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Alcemistnv said:


> Well ignore the divider part. Unless you have 5 gallon tank or bigger, you don't need it.
> 
> And I think PETCO is having their gallon for $ sale soon so you can get some 2 gallons then and maybe something bigger for the goldfish


kay.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

registereduser said:


> What do you do with the fish every year when the holiday is over?


my family (except me) starves them to death... I feed them, sometimes, but rarely


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Little Leaf said:


> my family (except me) starves them to death... I feed them, sometimes, but rarely


Well, I suppose that's not much different from "christian" holidays where they buy baby chicks and bunnies that eventually die from lack of care. :-?

Tell your parents to return the goldfish to the store where they came from. Then they can be resold as feeder fish. Better than a slow death.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

registereduser said:


> Well, I suppose that's not much different from "christian" holidays where they buy baby chicks and bunnies that eventually die from lack of care. :-?
> 
> Tell your parents to return the goldfish to the store where they came from. Then they can be resold as feeder fish. Better than a slow death.


sure, I'll try... next year. if I can remember, that is... LOL

and one thing: I'm a christian and I never bought any rabbits, I bought a baby chick in my home country, though, it died because my parents were too lazy to go get food. (I only remember some of it because I was only about 2 or something) and it wasn't a holiday, it was just for my entertainment of a pet.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Unfortunately, yours is not the only family that should NEVER have pets.:-?


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

12 goldfish that slowly die in a .5g .
wut. Are you kidding? What's the significance of it?


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

registereduser said:


> Unfortunately, yours is not the only family that should NEVER have pets.:-?


*faint*


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

I am the worst person in the world (currently, that is)


----------



## BettaBaited (May 22, 2012)

Don't let people make you feel that way. If you're doing your best, there's nothing they can complain about. Honestly, I know a little girl who has about 10 bettas, still in thier little cups. She keeps them on a shelf because they're 'pretty'. I've talked to her parents about them, but they don't understand. At least your bettas are taken care of! 

As for the goldfish, talk to your parents about them. Don't wait till later, you'll probably forget. Explain that if you had a roomful of 12 dogs, you wouldn't let them starve & die, it's not fair to do that to fish either.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Little Leaf said:


> I am the worst person in the world (currently, that is)


You have no control, your parents need to be educated in how to be 
responsible pet owners and not starve fish, that's all. They should simply return the goldfish after you're done with them.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

BettaBaited said:


> Don't let people make you feel that way. If you're doing your best, there's nothing they can complain about. Honestly, I know a little girl who has about 10 bettas, still in thier little cups. She keeps them on a shelf because they're 'pretty'. I've talked to her parents about them, but they don't understand. At least your bettas are taken care of!
> 
> As for the goldfish, talk to your parents about them. Don't wait till later, you'll probably forget. Explain that if you had a roomful of 12 dogs, you wouldn't let them starve & die, it's not fair to do that to fish either.


but people always insult me and stuff, I don't like it anymore and can't handle it


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

registereduser said:


> You have no control, your parents need to be educated in how to be
> responsible pet owners and not starve fish, that's all. They should simply return the goldfish after you're done with them.


next year. also, when I was about 2 or 3, my mom bought me a baby chick, but they didn't buy any food and it had to starve to death, I don't think my parents even LIKE animals. (I didn't learn my chicky died until I was 8 )


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Well, it's your religion, right? So no worries. It can't be stopped, though, T-T


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Little Leaf said:


> but people always insult me and stuff, I don't like it anymore and can't handle it


Who insulted you? You can't be held responsible for what your parents do.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> Well, it's your religion, right? So no worries. It can't be stopped, though, T-T


not religion, a country thing.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

registereduser said:


> Who insulted you? You can't be held responsible for what your parents do.


my ex-friends, my other "friend" who wanted to kill me and King Dedede, the internet, my fake sister who tried to "control" me, my principal, some teachers. thats everyone I can think of right now


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Little Leaf said:


> not religion, a country thing.


Oh, whoops. That's not a religion. Haha, stupid me.



Little Leaf said:


> my ex-friends, my other "friend" who wanted to kill me and King Dedede, the internet, my fake sister who tried to "control" me, my principal, some teachers. thats everyone I can think of right now


Come on, think of the bright side.  Things could've been worse. King Dedede didn't die!  Don't feel bad, it'll get better. Ignore your "friend". Don't be offended here, you don't even know these people physically! Teachers are a pain in the butt aren't they?  

<---Take my avatar for example. I edited a simple picture of Lebron and now it looks freaking awesome. Your life will get better, no worries. Wow, I feel like a counselor right now. :lol:


----------



## BettaBaited (May 22, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> Come on, think of the bright side.  Things could've been worse. King Dedede didn't die!  Don't feel bad, it'll get better. Ignore your "friend". Don't be offended here, you don't even know these people physically! Teachers are a pain in the butt aren't they?


+1.

Elementary school was terrible for me. Junior high was worse. I felt like I had no friends, and some of my teachers were terrible as well. (My parents had to actually threaten the principal one time...) But I think we all go through that 'I am of no worth' stage. Just remember that whatever flaws your parents have (mine have several... lol) they love you. 

Friendships at your age are temporary. Actually, friendships in high school are temporary too... but at least in high school you have fun! Just look forward to HS, fun times, better (or at least different) teachers, and being able to do things on your own.

Also, when I started to branch out in HS, I realized that there were actually a lot of people who had wanted to be friends with me, but were too intimidated by my shyness to break the ice. Remember that your peers are just as insecure as you are. They're looking for reassurance too! Use that to your advantage- compliment them when their hair looks nice, or they have cool shoes, or do good on a test. Ask them (non-stalkerish lol) question about thier life- everyone likes to talk about themselves. 

Focus on having fun, try not to worry about what people think about you. If you don't like them, why try to impress them? That goes double for people on this forum. 

Keep your spirits up!
~BettaBaited


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> Oh, whoops. That's not a religion. Haha, stupid me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, it's ok.

and they offend me toooo much, my ex-friend who tried to control me almost forced me to pray to a fake god! COMPLETELY AGAINST MY RELIGION!!!!!!!!


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

BettaBaited said:


> +1.
> 
> Elementary school was terrible for me. Junior high was worse. I felt like I had no friends, and some of my teachers were terrible as well. (My parents had to actually threaten the principal one time...) But I think we all go through that 'I am of no worth' stage. Just remember that whatever flaws your parents have (mine have several... lol) they love you.
> 
> ...


ok,ok and ok


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

To be honest, you probably have a better life than I ever did. When I was younger, we lived on coins.
Neither parent graduated high school and they had 2 kids. If it wasn't for fate and my dad ggetting a REALLY good job, we'd still be living in a basement.

Things do get better. But sitting on them and moping about them won't make it better at all. Trust me. For someone who has looked for ways to end it all, I can tell you everything gets better. I mean, you're only 10. If you think your life is over now, just wait til you get older. 
You're most likely going to need to mature faster than you want, but that's society. 
Give it a few years and you'll be in high school thinking about college. And once you're in college, you need to think about a career and moving out.

The problems you have now are minimal, so don't dwell on them and enjoy your life. You're young once.
ts the truth.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Alcemistnv said:


> To be honest, you probably have a better life than I ever did. When I was younger, we lived on coins.
> Neither parent graduated high school and they had 2 kids. If it wasn't for fate and my dad ggetting a REALLY good job, we'd still be living in a basement.
> 
> Things do get better. But sitting on them and moping about them won't make it better at all. Trust me. For someone who has looked for ways to end it all, I can tell you everything gets better. I mean, you're only 10. If you think your life is over now, just wait til you get older.
> ...


thanks, these speeches really help :-D


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

this random... mini speech i made is in my signature! please read it??


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

-I'm SOOO bored, I'm gonna say a random thing-

Sometimes, I party rock with my fish XD


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

I wonder what happened to project Aquatic Attention?

Oh well.

-I don't want a 10 gallon tank with filter and heater (AND maybe a divider) on my b-day, I want it now, I DONT WANT MY BETTAS TO SUFFER ANY LONGER.-


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

I. Can't. Take. Anymore. Insults!!!! It's enough!! I'm trying my best to take care of my bettas, ok?! I know!! I've had enough!! Just stop!!

>.<
' '


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Ok! Well! Wait, what supplies have you bought?! You said best, right? So what did you buy!?


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> Ok! Well! Wait, what supplies have you bought?! You said best, right? So what did you buy!?


I wasn't allowed to go buy something  I'm still trying!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I hope so.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> I hope so.


I don't get money unless it's a new month


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

It's September now isn't it?! :\


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> It's September now isn't it?! :\


my mom still didn't give me my money for august, she now owes me $40 :twisted: LOL


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Grade 6 is exuasting!! @[email protected] x_x


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

You're in Grade 6, too? [email protected] I thought you were in 5th... How's Dedede today? Remind your mom about the money!


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> You're in Grade 6, too? [email protected] I thought you were in 5th... How's Dedede today? Remind your mom about the money!


last year I was in 5


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Really...? Wait, how's Dedede? I wanna see how he's pulling through. Very beautiful speech BTW.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> Really...? Wait, how's Dedede? I wanna see how he's pulling through. Very beautiful speech BTW.


yes. also, King Dedede's doing way better, he's less lethargic and his lump's going down, his black and white scales thing has stopped.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

That's good!


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> That's good!


I know, right? :-D Equinox is getting some heat, some cool.

*sees Equinox's lamp turned off*

Me: what part of "keep the lamp on" does my family NOT understand? :frustrated:


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They probably think it's wasting electricity.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

dramaqueen said:


> They probably think it's wasting electricity.


possibly...

I call it "using-light-for-decor-and-heating-"


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

WHERE'S MY PIC?!


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

I'm gonna make another journal, this has too many ppl saying stuff stuff (yes I mean't to put to "stuff"s


----------

